# Broken Toe?



## mlou1531 (Dec 22, 2006)

My frog had a wound on his toe pad. I put him in a shoe box and treated him per Dr. Frye's instructions. The day before we were going to put him back in his cage he jumped out of his shoe box & fit the floor hard. When I looked at him it appeared he had a new cut on his foot, so for the last couple of weeks I have just cont. the original treatments, but he isn't getting better & now his toe is swollen...When I looked at the photos I took of him last night, it appears as though is toe is broken. My boyfriend says it might fall off...I have read some post here about amputating. I am not going to do anything until I hear from Dr. Frye but I wanted to see if any one here had any thoughts/suggestions. He doesn't seem to be in pain (when he had the original wound you could tell he was in pain but after a few days on medicine he was acting normal again) he climbs the shoe box & eats normally.


----------



## mlou1531 (Dec 22, 2006)

Lex won't have to loose his toe  . I just need to make sure the wound heals...I guess frogs can live a normal life with a broken toe.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

happy to hear everything will be alright. I'm happy for you that everything is going to be ok with the toe issue. I once had a dart shipped to me with a malformed/or lost toe and it bred and was healthy and dr.frye said it would be ok also. kristy


----------



## mlou1531 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you...it is sooo stressful when they get injured...but he is doing a lot better, hopefully he will get to go home in the next week or so


----------

